# CSS SDX15 EBS in 13cu. ft. ,15Hz tune.



## TheEAR

Hello Shacksters,

I will be building(finishing) my cabinet for the SDX 15 during the course of the next week and will be posting pictures. 

The SDX 15 is not a well known driver yet,I think it should since the performence for the price is phenomenal. It is linear,has very solid Xmax of 30mm one way and above all models very well. Like a TC 2000 with slightly higher Xmax.

**** even the packaging is above average(compared with the usual suspects)!

In fact I was suprised by the driver's built quality and materials quality when it arrived. It is one unit nobody should dismiss when considering a sealed/ported sub. And in a larger EBS (LLT) you are golden.

Pic to follow shortly...SUNDAY :nerd:


----------



## Geoff St. Germain

I've had two SDX15s since the summer. I agree they're great drivers. I'm looking forward to your build progress and impressions of the driver once you have it working.


----------



## mrstampe

Can't wait to see your sub! I picked up an SDX15 about a month ago, and I'm still thinking about my final design. What size is the room it will be going in? Amp? Paired with what speakers? All HT, or music too? I'll be keeping track of this one.


----------



## TheEAR

Starter room a 800cu ft,final location a 4000cu ft room,paired with a Crown XTi2000,each channel driving one SDX15.

I will have dual SDX15 and six other EBS subs. Eight total. Plus more to follow. Also will post CSS SD12 project,what I call mini EBS.:dumbcrazy:


----------



## SteveCallas

It's performance has been measured by Ilkka to be similar to a TC2000 with a bit more distortion.

SDX15

TC2000 15


----------



## TheEAR

The TC2000 is not a product one can buy like the SDX15(try calling TC Sounds) . So while the TC2000 performed slightly better,the SDX15 is a great second choice.

And the SDX15 is safer for newbs ,remember the bent alu cones on TC1000/2000 drivers ? When they bottom hard...you end up with a nice bump in the cone and VC ... Some get overconfident and forget the magical high pass filter is a near must in a sealed box when pushing the driver.

Not I ever bottom any of my subs as I know what they can and cannot do.


----------



## bobgpsr

I'm happy with my SDX15 since last July and have been beating on it hard since. Works great! 

It replaced a blown Adire Tumult 15D2 and as far as I can tell it performs better.


----------



## TheEAR

The box will be identical outside and inside save for the tuning,driver hole.

First box almost complete. 












Please note what you see here is the IXL18.4 box,the SDX15 is coming up..they will be so close,near twins.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain

Looking good!


----------



## tundraSQ

I am looking to build a similar box for my TC2000...only I think I read i should be at 11.3 cu ft. 

How did you arrive at your cut list?


----------



## TheEAR

tundraSQ said:


> I am looking to build a similar box for my TC2000...only I think I read i should be at 11.3 cu ft.
> 
> How did you arrive at your cut list?


Arrive at my cut list ? ...

Pics tonight,box all painted and finished. :bigsmile:

Painted RED ! :duh:

Matters not, the next ones are from Baltic birch...from the C.C.C.P. certified by Putin. addle:


----------



## tundraSQ

TheEAR said:


> Arrive at my cut list ? ...
> 
> .C.C.P. certified by Putin. addle:


How did you calculate the size to cut once you determined a volume?


----------



## TheEAR

tundraSQ said:


> How did you calculate the size to cut once you determined a volume?


This is very simple.

You calculate the aprox. volume the driver takes in the box(some companies specifiy this),the volume taken by the port and braces. Add the desired volume for the driver(net).

Now you "cover' his volume with the box of your desired proportions.


----------



## tundraSQ

TheEAR said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> You calculate the aprox. volume the driver takes in the box(some companies specifiy this),the volume taken by the port and braces. Add the desired volume for the driver(net).
> 
> Now you "cover' his volume with the box of your desired proportions.


if I found it simple I would not have asked....onder:


----------



## TheEAR

tundraSQ said:


> if I found it simple I would not have asked....onder:


:nerd:

Also...

The sub woofer world revolves around volumes, as long as you are within 1-2% close to the model you will be fine.**** 5% off and one would have to be hard pressed to notice.

Small deviations in volume do not change drastically the end result.


----------



## tundraSQ

TheEAR said:


> :nerd:
> 
> Also...
> 
> The sub woofer world revolves around volumes, as long as you are within 1-2% close to the model you will be fine.**** 5% off and one would have to be hard pressed to notice.
> 
> Small deviations in volume do not change drastically the end result.


I have built a million boxes...mostly sealed. This one is going to be the biggest and most complicated....so I am asking (begging) for help. I know it should be 11.3 cubic ft....and I am guessing it should have a 6" port about 25.5" long. And I am sure it should have a couple of braces in it .

I also know I am going to built it about 22 wide by 26 high (external dimensions)..I just need to know how long to make it....I know it will be around 42".....I just want to know if this is correct.

And if this is the best sounding box for the TC2000 15"....(and Yes I know this is subjective):surrender:


----------



## TheEAR

I will double check once home. 

Best sounding to me is no EQ boost, tuned low 16hz or under. EBS (LLT for those with EBS phobia :dumbcrazy: ) .

Flat frequency response,little compression. EBS is the way to go IMO.

I'll check the TC-2000 15" ...


Ok here it goes.

For teh TC2000 15" I would use a 12cu ft (net) volume cabinet, using THREE four in diamater, 34inch long ports or ONE six inch ,24 inches long port. With the single six inch you will hear port noise down deep at high output. A single eight inch port is ruled out as it will have to be 44inches long ! Not what I call practical. The most practical is the signgle six inch 24 inches long port.

The box should be around 13.5 volume inside ,as some bracing,driver and port are substracted.

22" wide by 30 inches tall by around 36 inches deep. You are on target,and may add a brace and not change the tuning freq.,as adding bracing substracts the volume and pushes tuning a tiny bit higher.

My subs are 24 inches wide by 34 inches tall by 38 inches deep, 35" tall with the rubber feet.This would work great and you could tune even lower.

Your choice.


----------



## SteveCallas

A proven LLT design for the TC2000 15" is 320 liters with a 6" diameter port that is 27" long. You won't go wrong with that. Oh, and a design has to meet certain specifications to be a LLT, so it's not really the same as an EBS.


----------



## tundraSQ

SteveCallas said:


> A proven LLT design for the TC2000 15" is 320 liters with a 6" diameter port that is 27" long. You won't go wrong with that. Oh, and a design has to meet certain specifications to be a LLT, so it's not really the same as an EBS.


Steve i know all that....and I know the dimensions when building this with a sonatube.

I am just looking for the best dimensions when building a box:innocent:

I don't want to mess this up....:wits-end:


----------



## tundraSQ

TheEAR said:


> I will double check once home.
> 
> Best sounding to me is no EQ boost, tuned low 16hz or under. EBS (LLT for those with EBS phobia :dumbcrazy: ) .
> 
> Flat frequency response,little compression. EBS is the way to go IMO.
> 
> I'll check the TC-2000 15" ...
> 
> 
> Ok here it goes.
> 
> For teh TC2000 15" I would use a 12cu ft (net) volume cabinet, using THREE four in diamater, 34inch long ports or ONE six inch ,24 inches long port. With the single six inch you will hear port noise down deep at high output. A single eight inch port is ruled out as it will have to be 44inches long ! Not what I call practical. The most practical is the signgle six inch 24 inches long port.
> 
> The box should be around 13.5 volume inside ,as some bracing,driver and port are substracted.
> 
> 22" wide by 30 inches tall by around 36 inches deep. You are on target,and may add a brace and not change the tuning freq.,as adding bracing substracts the volume and pushes tuning a tiny bit higher.
> 
> My subs are 24 inches wide by 34 inches tall by 38 inches deep, 35" tall with the rubber feet.This would work great and you could tune even lower.
> 
> Your choice.



woops..I missed this when responding to "STEVECALLAS" just now

So this will be my bible.....THANK-YOU!!!!


----------



## TheEAR

First of the eight EBS subs ready...


----------



## TheEAR

Ahem...uh...

This was a cabinet for the 18" ...IXL18.4 could also be used for a Maelstrom-X... posted above. The two SDX ended in sealed boxes.


----------



## Blaser

TheEAR said:


> First of the eight EBS subs ready...


WOW...Aggressive color!


----------

